# Whats the best Bank Account for a Brit in Dubai



## bluebossa (Apr 26, 2015)

Well, I've accepted the offer of a role in Dubai.. see other threads for that process!

Anyhow, would welcome suggestions on best service Bank Account as I hear they are a mixed bag in Dubai.

I'd rank these features highly:


Good Internet Banking 
Easy and cost effective transfer of Monies back to the UK
Good Customer Service

I know it's a personal choice but I'd like to read your experiences.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

None with 2 or 3

I use HSBC - but you may find you get a better service from whichever bank your employer uses.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

bluebossa said:


> Well, I've accepted the offer of a role in Dubai.. see other threads for that process!
> 
> Anyhow, would welcome suggestions on best service Bank Account as I hear they are a mixed bag in Dubai.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Emirates NBD score well for customer service (compared with others in this country).
Internet banking in general does not seem as secure here as in the UK - so we don't use it much here.
For money transfer - you get a better rate by taking cash into one of the exchange houses and sending it that way - usually hits your UK account next day (if done Mon to Wed). You can always negotiate a bit on the rate - especially if you are sending a decent amount.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Emirates NBD have a very good online banking system I find. I can pay every bill imaginable. I'm not sure if other banks offer this, but I'm always confused why people queue up at the petrol station to pay their SALIK/DEWA bills and go to a shopping mall and queue for an hour to pay their mobile phone bill when I do it all online in seconds.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I have HSBC - customer service is non-existent but I hardly ever go and talk to someone in person. 

Their online banking is pretty good. I also pay everything online but not exactly through the bank. I pay DEWA, DU, Salik, Etisalat online at their respected websites. 

I also don't send money transfer back home through the bank as the rates/charges are very high. I use GCEN to send money - again, done online. I find the rates are pretty good when sending a large amount and I have had money transferred within 24-48 hours.

Having said that, I would suggest perhaps going with the bank your company uses as it can make things easier, from opening an account for salary deposit to getting a CC or car loan. Almost everything is linked to your job/company here and some banks will treat you better if your company is 'registered' with them.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Emirates NBD score well for customer service (compared with others in this country).
> Internet banking in general does not seem as secure here as in the UK - so we don't use it much here.
> For money transfer - you get a better rate by taking cash into one of the exchange houses and sending it that way - usually hits your UK account next day (if done Mon to Wed). You can always negotiate a bit on the rate - especially if you are sending a decent amount.
> ...


NBAD seems to be the most secure when it comes to online banking: you will not login until you provide digital pass code from your personal token device. I am not sure if any other bank has the same approach. I don't have the account there yet but based on their well presented demos, it seems to be one of the best online systems on the market but I may be wrong. They do not have a mobile app...

I am not a big fan of ENBD, their online banking system is annoying to use as everything is built on the iframes and quite often the session will stuck while loading something, meaning you have to refresh or login again. FX rates are a rip off. Good mobile app.

ADCB is good, average online banking, good mobile app, good fx rates, free international transfers (shared fees or guaranteed + AED 100).


----------



## Smartroslyn (May 16, 2015)

Hi 

I am also about to relocate to Dubai and have been looking into Banks. I have been recommended HSBC over in Dubai by friends and family who have never had problems with them. 
My main concern was that i still need to transfer funds back to the UK to pay some bills and id heard through some people there was a fee however i checked with my local HSBC bank in Scotland and if you do an online transfer from HSBC Dubai to an HSBC UK account there is no fee. There would be a charge if you were transferring to a different bank though.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Unless you're an HSBC Premier customer in the UK, I'd avoid them like the plague. Honestly, I'd consider avoiding them like the plague even if you are.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Smartroslyn said:


> ....i checked with my local HSBC bank in Scotland and if you do an online transfer from HSBC Dubai to an HSBC UK account there is no fee. There would be a charge if you were transferring to a different bank though.


only if you are a premier customer... other account types have a fee... 

i can highly recommend hsbc... i have been using them in the UAE for the last three years, and elsewhere for much longer, and am quite pleased...

if i have any thing that needs to be done, i just email my relationship manager and he usually gets almost anything i need done without the need to ever phone... he usually responds to my emails within the hour...

i recently needed a bankers check for a car purchase i made, i emailed him with instructions, and in two hours got a response back from him that their courier was on the way to the dealership with the check... i just went to the dealership to pick up my new keys... 

never made a trip to a branch since the first day when i went to give them copies of my documents...


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Questions about HSBC:

1. Is it possible to log in using their secure key or this secure key is only used to approve transactions in the online banking system and you are signing in using standard login and (same) password?

2. Is it possible to link debit card to foreign currency account, e.g. USD, EUR for payments in these currencies?


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

Another question on the HSBC account set up:

1. What documents do you need to open a UAE based HSBC current account/ credit card?

2. Can you go to a desk at a mall to get this sorted or do you have to go to a proper branch?

I find everything takes 2 trips, I'm always missing something or other, or have gone to the wrong branch and have to come back and I want to avoid it this time. 
I'm a Premier customer, should be getting the Emirates ID through this week and currency fluctuations are playing havoc with what ends up being paid into the bank in GBP. No.1 priority is to get an account I can get paid in AED and pick when I transfer money to GBP myself.



Malbec said:


> Questions about HSBC:
> 
> 1. Is it possible to log in using their secure key or this secure key is only used to approve transactions in the online banking system and you are signing in using standard login and (same) password?
> 
> 2. Is it possible to link debit card to foreign currency account, e.g. USD, EUR for payments in these currencies?


As far as I know ....
1. You can use either method. I use the secure key to log in but notice there is an option to be able to log in without, I assume it's the same security questions as the old style mobile app. 

2. Yes, possible through HSBC Global View when you're online.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Malbec said:


> 1. Is it possible to log in using their secure key or this secure key is only used to approve transactions in the online banking system and you are signing in using standard login and (same) password?


I have an account with HSBC since the time they did not have the secure keys. There is definitely an option to login with just the password and not the secure key, but you can only do a limited set of domestic transfers under this type of login.

International transfers are definitely not allowed.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Dibblington said:


> 1. What documents do you need to open a UAE based HSBC current account/ credit card?
> 
> 2. Can you go to a desk at a mall to get this sorted or do you have to go to a proper branch?


Mall service centers - definitely yes for credit cards (and possibly yes for account opening).

You will need passport, visa, and (a) letter from sponsor, or (b) employment contract, or (c) a AND b. Not sure about EID (I got my account etc when EID was not around).


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I had an account with a branch mentioned in this thread which lay fairly dormant for 3-4 months. So they siphoned off the 1000 AED or so I had in there in "charges" and closed the account without any notice. Unsurprisingly, post the event there was little anyone could do. Dealing with those Mexican cartels must've brought around a few policy changes.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

With HSBC you can log in with secure key or password. Secure key is obviously preferable.

You can transfer money between HSBC accounts for a reasonably low fixed fee or for free if you are an HSBC Premier account.

That's where the positives ends, the problems you could face are:

Inability to setup DEWA as an online payee to pay your utility bill
Inability to make a credit/debit card payment on the DEWA website
Inability to make standing order payments on time
Inability to make a correct payment over the phone
Inability to call a customer back when they say they will
Inability to answer any question first time

Lack of branches

Plus a bunch of other much more frustrating issues. Feel free to PM me, I personally am trying Premier banking and if it's no better I will change.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, and don't be surprised if you're an HSBC Premier customer, your email gets leaked at some point. Just waiting for the next one to happen...


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

To be fair, I'd expect the problems above could happen with any bank.

My email was sold on within the first week of being here for 'fantastic investment opportunities'. That's why I have a junk account and one for friends and family.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

TT365 said:


> With HSBC you can log in with secure key or password. Secure key is obviously preferable.
> 
> You can transfer money between HSBC accounts for a reasonably low fixed fee or for free if you are an HSBC Premier account.
> 
> ...


So as I understand once you log in you can specify which authentication login method you would like to use and if you set it to secure key it will always ask for the one time pin code before you can see account balances?

I am not sure why their credit card would not work at DEWA website?

Also, does anyone have experience with linking debit card to foreign currency account for ATM withdrawals in respective currency, e.g. EUR, USD?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Malbec said:


> ...Also, does anyone have experience with linking debit card to foreign currency account for ATM withdrawals in respective currency, e.g. EUR, USD?


if your question is can you link a uae usd/gbp account against your uae debit card, then yes, i do this...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Dibblington said:


> To be fair, I'd expect the problems above could happen with any bank.
> 
> My email was sold on within the first week of being here for 'fantastic investment opportunities'. That's why I have a junk account and one for friends and family.


I mean leaked, as in, your email address gets sent to every other account holder at the same time. 

http://www.thenational.ae/business/banking/bank-gaffe-shows-info-of-wealthy-customers


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Malbec said:


> So as I understand once you log in you can specify which authentication login method you would like to use and if you set it to secure key it will always ask for the one time pin code before you can see account balances?
> 
> I am not sure why their credit card would not work at DEWA website?
> 
> Also, does anyone have experience with linking debit card to foreign currency account for ATM withdrawals in respective currency, e.g. EUR, USD?


You can use the secure key or password which to be fair is the right way of doing things as I have been without my secure key and needed to check things urgently.

As for paying DEWA, you can pay by direct debit on the website but guess what HSBC isn't listed! So you choose credit/debit card this then charges a small amount to your card and then in theory you get a message saying how much that amount is which you enter for verification. On the site it says if this doesn't work then call Ask Dubai, so you do and they then tell you to call HSBC, who then say there has been no transaction, so you end up spending 10-15 minutes on the phone paying using phone banking. 

I know someone else who has an issue where HSBC had incorrectly entered their mobile number on the verification system for online payments (so you get a text message with a PIN to complete online transactions). They called HSBC a number of times and even asked them to check but they said it was correct, it was only fixed (as a lot of things are sadly) by a face to face visit and raised voices.

Oh and despite having given my Emirates ID face to face twice and emailed it, they still can't find a record and it took them 3 attempts to send a cheque book, they swore that they had done it but they couldn't give me an AWB to track it.

HSBC have generally very poor customer service, I would stop short of saying I was lied to on a number of occasions and give the staff the benefit of the doubt that they were just quoting what the system said but it doesn't change your experience of the company.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

imac said:


> if your question is can you link a uae usd/gbp account against your uae debit card, then yes, i do this...


Nice, is it something that can be done via online banking or you have to call them every time you want to change the default account of your debit card? Also is it just for ATM use I suppose, so online or POS (retail) transactions via debit card will always fall back to AED regardless of the account linked, right?

This could come handy if travelling to EUR/GBP zone for cash withdrawals, although there is AED 20 fee per non HSBC ATM withdrawal.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Malbec said:


> Nice, is it something that can be done via online banking or you have to call them every time you want to change the default account of your debit card? Also is it just for ATM use I suppose, so online or POS (retail) transactions via debit card will always fall back to AED regardless of the account linked, right?
> 
> This could come handy if travelling to EUR/GBP zone for cash withdrawals, although there is AED 20 fee per non HSBC ATM withdrawal.


never used it at POS frankly, and at the ATM once to withdraw a small amount of cash at the airport... the account shows up under SAVINGS at the ATM and its a permanent thing... my relationship manager set it up when i originally got the card... when i am back home, i generally tend to use my local hsbc card...


----------



## bluebossa (Apr 26, 2015)

w_man said:


> I have HSBC - customer service is non-existent but I hardly ever go and talk to someone in person.
> 
> Their online banking is pretty good. I also pay everything online but not exactly through the bank. I pay DEWA, DU, Salik, Etisalat online at their respected websites.
> 
> ...


Thanks - good advice, not sure which Bank my employer uses as yet.
Just landed in Dubai last night.

Opened a GCEN account online - what sort of rates do you see % wise against the local money changers and is it an easy service to use?


----------



## Mcsmegor (Aug 19, 2015)

Been using ENBD since i got here with no issues. Fairly easy to set up and decent online banking facility


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

I am a HSBC customer in UK, no issues there but here they are absolutely horrific here so i use ADCB for local bank, their app isn't too bad either. I don't like using any of this lot for sending money home though, I thought HSBC was free but I rang them up about the wording on their website and it isn't free because they say ''sometimes'' (always) we may use other banks to transfer your currency so you incur a charge or probably a profit to them each time they buy or sell your currency so stuff the banks for that.


----------



## cfposi (Jun 12, 2015)

Yussif said:


> I am a HSBC customer in UK, no issues there but here they are absolutely horrific here so i use ADCB for local bank, their app isn't too bad either. I don't like using any of this lot for sending money home though, I thought HSBC was free but I rang them up about the wording on their website and it isn't free because they say ''sometimes'' (always) we may use other banks to transfer your currency so you incur a charge or probably a profit to them each time they buy or sell your currency so stuff the banks for that.


I'm an HSBC Premier customer and the process of transferring money abroad, etc is amazing and free. I wouldn't recommend them if you can't be a premier customer though.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Yussif said:


> I am a HSBC customer in UK, no issues there but here they are absolutely horrific here so i use ADCB for local bank, their app isn't too bad either. I don't like using any of this lot for sending money home though, I thought HSBC was free but I rang them up about the wording on their website and it isn't free because they say ''sometimes'' (always) we may use other banks to transfer your currency so you incur a charge or probably a profit to them each time they buy or sell your currency so stuff the banks for that.


ADCB is very good and their charges are super transparent. If you are sending money overseas, choose OUR to cover all charges. It will cost you AED 100 and you will payment in full. Frankly speaking it's not that much. Also their FX rates are great, especially for Excellency customers, example:

1 EUR = 4.02 (ADCB Excellency)
1 EUR = 3.96 (ENBD standard)

Perhaps ENBD priority customers get better rates?

ADCB mobile app is very good, while internet banking website is just so so, because:

- It is hard to tell who sent money to your account, there are no details of incoming bank transfers
- it is also hard to get some confirmation for outgoing bank transfers. There is money transfer history but it miss the details of purpose of the transfer.

I personally cannot stand ENBD online banking. Built on iframes, I often get session expired in certain frames only, then when I log in again it says I have to log off from another session first etc... Absolutely painful experience. Their mobile app is top notch though.

*@cfposi*, can you please check what are the HSBC Premier FX rates for selling EUR now? I would like to get some ideas if it is better or worse than ADCB Excellency.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I used ACDC (ADCB), I like them with no real complaints. 

Online banking is great, and i have transfered money to UK via this. 100AED charge and I worked out the rate they picked (that day) was no different to if I used a 3rd party. 

My one complaint is my card is pretty shoddy, and I have to replace it every 3/4 months.


----------



## cfposi (Jun 12, 2015)

Malbec said:


> *@cfposi*, can you please check what are the HSBC Premier FX rates for selling EUR now? I would like to get some ideas if it is better or worse than ADCB Excellency.


As of right now it's 4.05...but the transfer is instant and free.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TT365 said:


> HSBC have generally very poor customer service.


Their Candy Crush skills are exemplary though. 

Yanni.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

iggles said:


> I used ACDC (ADCB), I like them with no real complaints.
> 
> Online banking is great, and i have transfered money to UK via this. 100AED charge and I worked out the rate they picked (that day) was no different to if I used a 3rd party.
> 
> My one complaint is my card is pretty shoddy, and I have to replace it every 3/4 months.


I use ADCB - privilege (not excellency).
USD transfers - c. 3.65xx . Usually the correspondent bank charge is c. 100 AED
INR: "free" but there is a big-ish spread over what I can get at Al Ansari exchange etc. But I have used them multiple times for the convenience of it


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

cfposi said:


> As of right now it's 4.05...but the transfer is instant and free.


Ok, so that's pretty much the same. Current rate for ADCB Excellency:
1 EUR = AED 4.045

I don't have USD account to check but if I would like to buy USD and sell AED, the FX rate is: 3.67990


----------

